# Progesterone Supplement on NHS IUI



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi IUI Ladies,

I'm reading so much on this www about women undergoing IUI TX taking progesterone supplements. I don't have a progesterone deficiency on natural cycles, but my first 2 IUI cycles have both been 21 days long (AF arriving 11DPO). My progesterone levels were on the low side, but apparently within acceptable limits. I'd like to take progesterone as an added extra, just to be on the safe side, but my doc at St Mary's in London is adamant that it doesn't help and won't give it to me.

Does anyone know if taking progesterone can cause any harm if you don't need it? Also, is it only private clinics that prescribe it to their patients or do some NHS hospitals offer it too? Seeing all these other ladies taking it makes me wonder whether it just depends on your particular hospital. Any thoughts on this subject most welcome please!

Thanks,

Hope xoxo


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm was taking the pessaries and i'm at a NHS hospital but self funding as i didn't qualify for free, they said if i got a BFP to ask my GP for them until i was 12 wks so maybe you could ask your GP for a prescription. Good luck and i'm sure they would help as i am really regular but my AF was late when i took them, don't know if i needed to take them as they do it automatically there i think.


----------



## Laney~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Hope

I'm currently using cyclogest pessaries - i don't believe it can harm you taking it if you don't need it. As it's just raising your progesterone above your normal level i think all it would do is cause your normal progesterone symptoms to be stronger / more noticeable. I don't know about private clinics but I've been given the pessaries on an NHS funded iui cycle, i did have to ask for them though and only because i'd started spotting on 10dpo on our 2nd iui they agreed to give them me.

Laney~


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, Laney and Missy - that's really helpful. I just started my 3rd iui cycle and again, I asked about prog. supplements. Even though the doc said my prog. had been lower than expected on my first two cycles (given that I had 3 follies both x) she will not prescribe it. She insists the prog. only masks the problem and says she will try to get my follies a little larger this time i.e. address the problem, not the symptoms. Nothing I can do, but trust that she knows what she's doing      Very tricky this whole business eh?!

Thanks again, Hope xoxo


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i had cyclogest on both my NHS IUI cycles.  i haven't got a progesterone deficiency so they must just give it as standard at my clinic.


----------

